# Glacier and Yellowstone national park dump thread



## iamsneaky13 (Jul 27, 2011)

i am currently at yellowstone right now and i have already spent a week at glacier national park.  During this time i have taken thousands of pictures and some of those i am going to begin to dump here.  I plan to upload one a day for as long as it takes which may be a long time.  I hope you like what you see, and feel free to dump any pictures here as well.  I will start with an early morning shot of a reflecting lake, and a sunset shot over the mountains.  C&c is always welcome and appreciated because i am trying to really begin to grow as a photographer.


----------



## Markw (Jul 27, 2011)

No EXIF? 

Both are beautiful; iconic.  I can't wait to see the rest of the series!

Mark


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 27, 2011)

nicely done on #1 with the foreground to lead me into the distant hills.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 27, 2011)

Markw said:


> No EXIF?
> .......



One reason I hate Flicker.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Jul 28, 2011)

the exif is gone because of the raw converter i have to use on my laptop.  i have original photoshop cs and they do not have updated camera raw for that version.  in shot one it is 1/100s f6.3 iso 100  20mm focal length, and in the second it is 1/100s f10 iso 100 and 50mm.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Jul 29, 2011)

well its late, but im gonna put some up tonight.  the first i need an opinion on because i dont really know how i feel about it











i am adding this one because i like how the river winds through the mountains





and the fourth is just a fun one, its my sister doing a handstand by a cliff


----------



## Markw (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow. Such a beautiful place. You're so lucky to have the opportunity to shoot there! I think the first one could use a little bit of leveling. Though it looks like it's on a hill, so that may not work so well. Other than that, I'd bump contrast and satudation a ad, and youre good! I wish there was more detail in the second one. You lost a lot because of the flare.  The third is a great keepsake photo. Without her, it's s beautiful photo as well. Are you shooting these with a polarizer?

Can't wait to see more!
Mark


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Jul 29, 2011)

well my ten to twenty has a polarizer and my fifty that i used for the first and third did not.  i really didnt use the polarizer for the second picture though because i wanted the reflection on the water, but now i realize what a difference it makes


----------



## Markw (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, the great colors gained would have been spectacular. Nothing a good PSing couldn't fix.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Jul 29, 2011)

i traveled all day, so im only going to upload this one shot


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Jul 31, 2011)

this photo is one of my more interesting from this trip.  It has a lot going on so i will explain it.  When i took the image i lit the forground with a couple of flashes from my unit and during that time a bat flew right in front of the camera.  In the top right that is a shooting star then on the bottom left is a plane. the sky is lit with three exposures at iso 3200 f2.8 and 30 seconds that i stacked using the the lighten blending mode after manually aligning them.  












and here is another fisheye


----------



## beanphotography (Jul 31, 2011)

beautiful stuff man


----------



## frisii (Jul 31, 2011)

:thumbup: #2 .. 7-28-2011 11:22PM


----------



## markmako (Jul 31, 2011)

You have some really nice shots.  My trip to Yellowstone was in 1986 using film.  I'd really like to go back with my current kit to see what I can do.  I especially like the shots with reflection in the water with some of the water in the foreground with detail.  Can you give a little more detail on your setting for how you setup your gear for them?  Thanks.


----------



## Markw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow. That night shot is just fantastic, really. I could do without the plane, but whatever. It doesn't matter, it's a fantastic image. Very lucky to catch the bat! I'd love to hear some more info on the actual trip. Are you just humping it through with a backpack and a sleeping bag? Or are you driving through?What are you doing for food and drink? Or are you lodging someplace? I don't know much rapt all about taking long-term trips outside of a hotel.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mark w- this was a family vacation so with me, my parents and my sister so i really couldnt go it alone.  The first week of the vacation we were in glacier at a really nice house on lake mcdonald and we drove to different areas of the park to do hikes everyday.  Then in yellowstone my grandparents flew up for a week and we drove there from glacier.(about a seven hour drive)  In yellowstone we had a really nice hotel in west yellowstone, and again drove everywhere.  At the end of the vacation we had put about 2500 miles on our rental car.  I would have liked to do this vacation another way like backpacking or something, but that wasn't an option for me.  Im still in highschool...


Markmako-honestly its not me or the gear its the scene.  The best advice for reflections is include something in the water in the forground like the rocks that i included.  It gives a sense of scale to the water.  also get there early morning when the air is more still and the water less choppy.  I handheld all the reflection shots but a tripod is nice to have


----------



## Markw (Jul 31, 2011)

Gotcha. For some reason, it didn't occur to me that such a place had accessible roads to these kinds of scenes. I guess that's because of me never making it away from the Baltimore->New York city-type scene. . Well that sounds great. I'm envious, for sure. About being in high school, I know the feeling. I'm entering college this coming fall . This is the first time anyone has gotten any inclination about my age on here (hopefully its a shocker! :megreen: )

Mark


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mark w- i had no idea about your age, but have fun at college! I was a little surprised about the roads as well. The Going-to-the-sun road at glacier was on the edge of a cliff among the mountains. later in the week i plan to post a timelapse on youtube of the drive but im on another vacation now so i cant do it lol.  
any ways  heres todays shot.  I took a hundred or so of the sunset, so here is one of the same seen as my first post,  but it is at 300mm of the distant mountains.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 3, 2011)

my thing of the day is the going to the sun timelapse.  it is about 4100 shots but it really  doesn't show how awesome the road really is.  the elevation at the highest point is near 7000 feet, and most of the time you are driving next to a cliff with a pitiful guardrail. we saw about ten goats three bighorn sheep and one grizzley bear during that drive alone.  the only animals you can see on the video are the goats however.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 3, 2011)

Sneaky that night shot is... well, stellar.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 3, 2011)

lol i see what you did there!


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok here are two from my grinnel hike, the last two from that hike that im gonna post, and one star trail shot.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 18, 2011)

well it has been awhile since my last post.  i went to maryland came back, then got sick, and now i have some computer issues that i am still trying to resolve.  

i need an opinion on this one.  i made it a lot darker and such, but i think it might be too dark so id like an opinion there


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 19, 2011)

here is another couple photos










and this is my sister.  i planned to do a star trai l like this, but the clouds moved in from behind us and ruined it


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll be in yellowstone in 2+ weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 19, 2011)

make sure you go out at night, the stars there are ridiculous


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Aug 21, 2011)

this is going to be a photo heavy post.  i got through editing quite a few images over the past few days


















































\\


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 8, 2011)

going back to the original theme i am going to start posting daily again.  

here is one taken at 300mm the mountains are of 70 miles away


----------



## tevo (Sep 8, 2011)

these are tasty


----------



## tevo (Sep 8, 2011)

how did you do this?!?!??!1


----------



## quickdraw (Sep 8, 2011)

These photos are great. I have been thinking about a Glacier National Park and Yellowstone trip. I need to do a better job of saving my vacation days though.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 9, 2011)

i took multiple exposure of that shot with an intervelometer for two hours, then for pp i had to stitch them all together. thats what gets the movement of the stars


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 9, 2011)

field of flowers


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## molested_cow (Sep 10, 2011)

I only got a day and night at Yellowstone. The night was very cloudy with half moon, so no star shots. The day shots aren't that great either because of the over cast.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 11, 2011)

these three of the same bald eagle at yellowstone.  he flew right over my head and then circled around for awile


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Oct 7, 2011)

the problem i have with this forum is whenever i feel like i am posting quality stuff, there is no more excitement than if i had posted some snapshot of my dog.  i therefore shall leave.  farewell good sirs


----------



## tevo (Oct 8, 2011)

iamsneaky13 said:
			
		

> the problem i have with this forum is whenever i feel like i am posting quality stuff, there is no more excitement than if i had posted some snapshot of my dog.  i therefore shall leave.  farewell good sirs



quality is always 10x more so to the person who shot it. the purpose of this forum isn't to have a community of people praise your good work, or to get excited. the purpose, good sir, is for more experienced photographers to critique your work so you can shoot MORE quality photos. quit whining


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 8, 2011)

iamsneaky13 said:


> field of flowers



Beautiful colores!!! Love them!
May I ask which filter did you use?

Oh, and don't worry about not getting all the excitement you were hoping for... It all depends on the traffic and the quantity of new threads, and most importantly, it has to do with the fact that it isn't rare to find QUALITY pictures uploaded here... So it's no surprise to see an excellent work like yours.

Keep it up!

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------



## tevo (Oct 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:
			
		

> Beautiful colores!!! Love them!
> May I ask which filter did you use?
> 
> Oh, and don't worry about not getting all the excitement you were hoping for... It all depends on the traffic and the quantity of new threads, and most importantly, it has to do with the fact that it isn't rare to find QUALITY pictures uploaded here... So it's no surprise to see an excellent work like yours.
> ...



good cop


----------

